# [SOLVED] cannot get over 60fps using ATI+fglrx

## mstamat

Hi,

My Gentoo desktop has an ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT. With my current configuration compiz seems to work fine. However the performance of other 3d apps sucks. fgl_glxgears reports a pathetic 50-60fps.

I have tried recompiling/reconfiguring xorg & ati drivers without any gains. Also, the xorg logfile reports no errors.

Could somebody help? Here is my current xorg configuration.

Thanks! 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "evBits" "+1"

    Option      "keyBits" "~1-255 ~352-511"

    Option      "Pass" "3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "evBits" "+1-2"

    Option      "keyBits" "~272-287"

    Option      "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

    Option      "Pass" "3"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    ## driver performance options

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "TexturedVideo" "On"

    Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

    ## experimental

    Option      "Textured2D" "on"

    Option      "TexturedXRender" "on"

    Option      "BackingStore" "on"

    ## forced turned off so TextureVideo is used

    Option      "VideoOverlay" "Off"

    Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "Off"

    ## desktop setup

    Option      "DesktopSetup" "clone"

    Option      "EnableMonitor" "Monitor0"

    ## device details

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Unknown Board"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        ## for Textured2d and Textured XRender

        Option      "RENDER" "On"

        ## for Compiz

        Option      "Composite" "On"

        ## xvideo

        Option      "XVideo" "On"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth     24

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## swirling_vortex

What kernel and fglrx driver are you using? If I remember correctly, Catalyst 8.6 only supports up to kernel 2.6.24.

----------

## aronparsons

You probably have vsync enabled which limits the FPS to your vertical refresh rate (e.g. 60).

----------

## mstamat

Thanks for your response!

@swirling_vortex: Thanks for the hint. I switched to 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, but it didn't help.

@aronparsons: How can I disable vsync?   :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## swirling_vortex

Ok, see if 3D is even loading properly. Run this command:

```
fglrxinfo
```

If you get something that says Mesa, then it's not loaded properly. Assuming the fglrx driver is built properly and the modules are loaded properly, (see this guide for assistance: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers) run this command to configure your xorg.conf:

```
aticonfig --initial
```

This will put in the necessary statements into your xorg.conf to get 3D working.

If it still doesn't work, then back up and wipe out the old xorg, care a new one (Xorg --configure) and then run the ati command again. Yes, I know, the nvidia driver is about 100x simpler, but that's just how ATI does their drivers. Hopefully radeonhd will get some more movement.

----------

## mstamat

fglrxinfo reports ATI rendering. I have read the howto, but nothing seems to be related to my problem.

I think that aronparsons may have a point. After the first 5-10 seconds, fgl_glxgears consistently reports 60.000 fps. So it seems that there is a performance cap somewhere.

Also tried the xorg.conf from a colleague's Ubuntu. The fps remained stuck on 60.

----------

## stychokiller

aronparsons was right about the vsync enabled  limiting the FPS of glxgears, etc.  When I turned off this "feature"  :Rolling Eyes:   of  the ATi control center,

my frame rate shot up from around 70 to around 10,500   :Razz:   Your mileage may vary!

----------

## mstamat

Thanks stychokiller. I was finally able to identify the option in the ati control center. Their n00b-friendly phrasing of this option sucks:

```
Wait for vertical refresh:

                 Performance <------> Quality

```

I am currently getting ~825FPS. It's not much (HD 2400 XT is supposed to be crap after all. isn't it?) but it's a bit better than the integrated graphics of my previous desktop.

Cheers

----------

